

A Brief, Incomplete, and Mostly Wrong History of Programming Languages - omilu
http://james-iry.blogspot.com/2009/05/brief-incomplete-and-mostly-wrong.html?m=1

======
ColinWright
In case you're wondering why this obviously brilliant article doesn't get much
discussion, or many votes, some people here have seen it before. Here are some
of the previous submissions:

[https://hn.algolia.com/?q=brief+incomplete#!/story/forever/p...](https://hn.algolia.com/?q=brief+incomplete#!/story/forever/prefix/0/brief%20incomplete)

Of course, it may again get lots of discussion and lots of up-votes. We'll
see.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7796142](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7796142)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7263243](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7263243)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7149634](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7149634)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6953863](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6953863)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6504217](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6504217)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6234361](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6234361)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5804668](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5804668)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5728844](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5728844)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5728843](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5728843)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5695816](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5695816)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5377944](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5377944)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5129062](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5129062)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4586462](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4586462)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3507566](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3507566)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3503896](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3503896)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1475826](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1475826)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1327746](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1327746)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1310127](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1310127)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=599164](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=599164)

